

One Year Later as a Startup Founder - panorama
http://www.kokev.in/2012/01/02/a-year-later-as-a-startup-founder/

======
_m4
"Strive for winning the small battles, if you can."

Interesting.

I am no entrepreneur but lead developers at a large corp. My scheme is to pick
the battles. Usually not the small ones.

I always thought entrepreneurs would do it likewise, their pressure is surely
even bigger.

~~~
brain5ide
Working in an established market and not being the first(timewise) there is
actually about a series of small battles.

------
AznHisoka
Hmmm.. I read your About Page, and still dun get what your startup does... So
when a business wants to advertise someplace, you actually install a TV or
something in that place, and install the advertisement so it plays 24/7?

~~~
ccarpenterg
I don't know Kevin. But there's a video: <http://vimeo.com/23828318>

I think they have to enroll the locations first and then they play your ads on
the locations you selected.

~~~
panorama
Thanks, if this analogy helps, we're trying to be like a Google AdSense in the
real world using digital signage tech.

------
bodegajed
Wow! and what a great analogy on copywriting and marketing. Those two are the
most difficult things to learn for a startup founder.

------
postscapes1
Do the screens use any kind of web cam analytics to track engagement of your
ads?

~~~
panorama
Not currently, but that's coming shortly. The technology is still pretty new,
but we're friends with AIMSuite (Intel) and have plans to use their solution
in the future.

------
suhail
Good luck guys - this is exactly what it's like. Stay persistent.

